
Ask HN: Are you using Unity to build games on a Mac? - some1else
Thought I&#x27;d check how far Unity has come, but I&#x27;m experiencing crashes trying to use the DOT framework and the new renderers, with 2019 stable and 2020 beta versions of the app. I&#x27;m wondering if the Mac build is maybe used by a less professional segment, or does it just require a careful combination of dependencies? It seems it should be possible to ship a simple platformer &#x2F; 2D game with it, but I don&#x27;t wish to commit to using an unstable editor.
======
phaus
Don't have an answer for Unity on Mac. However, in spite of it being my
preferred OS for everything else I avoid it for anything related to gaming
because the mouse support is a train wreck. I followed a bunch of hacks to
disable mouse acceleration. Tried mice from Logitech, Razer, Zowie, and a few
others. Even tried the magic mouse. They all feel absolutely awful. They
stutter, they are imprecise, the acceleration is terrible.

If anyone has a good experience using a mouse for gaming on a Mac I'd like to
know how you managed to get it to work.

